# Gap between skylight and drywall



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Hard to tell how wide it is from here but you could caulk it, cover it with some kind of molding or fill it with drywall and/or joint compound.


----------



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

The largest gap is about 1/2 inch. 

Here’s a few close ups of all 4 corners of one of the skylights. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Many of the skylight holes I've painted had a piece of baseboard [turned upside down] to hide that gap.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine are trimmed in with (I forget the real name) what looks like the top 1.5" of a standard baseboard installed upside down.


Starter strip?


----------



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

So if I were to use molding do I nail it in the drywall? It seems a bit brittle especially near the edge. I don’t see any wood hiding behind the drywall to nail into. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

There has to be wood on the sides (the rafters), but it may not go all the way up. Using the full 3.25" BB would allow to hit wood somewhere in the height of the board.


Your top and bottom drywall must be nailed or screwed to something. Probe with a pin or call the contractor and ask where the wood is.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> Mine are trimmed in with (I forget the real name) what looks like the top 1.5" of a standard baseboard installed upside down.
> 
> 
> Starter strip?





You probably mean base cap.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Also the plastic trims, whatever that'll work. Drywall uses a U trim or maybe called J trim to cover a cut edge. You can cut off one of the edge and glue it. DAP painter's caulk will work as glue although maybe additional dabs of quick drying caulk or glue to hold position. Panelling section of the hardware may have angle trims. You don't have to use the finish side of the trim as long as it looks finished.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

mark sr said:


> You probably mean base cap.



No. But that would certainly work.


In trying to find what I meant I decided for a limited skill and tool set that a simple lattice molding might be the better choice as miter cuts not required.


What I mentioned originally was what was used in the parts as a starter strip nailed to the wall for the installation of crown mold in some of the high end homes.


----------



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

Would this work?













carpdad said:


> Also the plastic trims, whatever that'll work. Drywall uses a U trim or maybe called J trim to cover a cut edge. You can cut off one of the edge and glue it. DAP painter's caulk will work as glue although maybe additional dabs of quick drying caulk or glue to hold position. Panelling section of the hardware may have angle trims. You don't have to use the finish side of the trim as long as it looks finished.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Those squeeze tubes of caulk work ok for some but I've always found them hard to control [too messy]


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes and almost any caulk will work since caulk is an adhesive at the same time. Not silicon in case of a smear and you can't paint over silicon. If using wood trim, may want to drive a couple of brads even into the drywall to hold the position. If using plastic, you could even cut slits into the section so you can follow the frame curves, if the frame is uneven.


----------



## geno03245 (Mar 10, 2013)

White plastic molding won't be affected by moisture ... and would stay relatively white, and not yellow in the bright light


----------



## Danno6462 (4 mo ago)

carpdad said:


> Also the plastic trims, whatever that'll work. Drywall uses a U trim or maybe called J trim to cover a cut edge. You can cut off one of the edge and glue it. DAP painter's caulk will work as glue although maybe additional dabs of quick drying caulk or glue to hold position. Panelling section of the hardware may have angle trims. You don't have to use the finish side of the trim as long as it looks finished.


I like the idea of useing a J or U-trim to cap the ragged drywall abutting the skylight well. Less work other than properly fitting it to all 4 sides within well without fus and use of liquid nail to secure it. Have any idea where to find J or U trim?


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

The thread is 4 years old. The OP appears to still be around, so you *may* get a reply.


----------



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

Doing a quick search Lowes online seems to have the J trims. 

I ended up filling in the gap with insulation. Then added 1” molding around the perimeter. Tapped in a couple of thin nails on each side and touched up with white caulk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

